# recovery unsaved iwork pages



## brithanny10 (Apr 17, 2013)

Please help !!!

Can I restore or retrieve back my assignment which I din't save ? 
I accidentally close the iWork Pages before save it.

I have no time machine.

Mac OS X Version 10.6.8
Pages ' 09 Version 4.1


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Time Machine won't help with unsaved documents either. And sadly I also learned the hard way (but due to a crash) that iWork does not have an autosave feature. So, in other words, there is no way to recover a file you didn't save while using Pages.


----------

